# The Cage Method



## cubeflip (Jun 18, 2011)

I made a video of an overview of the Cage Method for 4x4 and how I have applied to the other cubes. This is not a tutorial, but I will be making one soon.







Comments? Suggestions? Questions? thanks for the input.

Here's my walkthrough: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...he-Cage-Method&p=606905&viewfull=1#post606905


----------



## Julian (Jun 18, 2011)

At 6:38, you don't need to do r U R' U' r' F R F' with "r" being 4 layers, R U R' U' R' F R F' will work just fine.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 18, 2011)

Try M' U'M'U'M'U' M' U2 M' U' M'U' M' U' for double edge flip. It's a bit quicker than H oll+U perm. Otherwise good tutorial I'll probably try this tomorrow.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 18, 2011)

The standard order for the method is; 

One centre -> edges/corners of FL -> F3L -> CLL -> ELL -> L5C

This is what Per used to do and is most common. What you're doing is more like a sandwich variation that doesn't have centres solved.

You should practise commutators to get better at edges and centres.

It's a bit naive to say that it's "slower". 

ZamHalen; I like [FlipUF, M'] for the pureflip on bigcubes.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 18, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The standard order for the method is;
> 
> What you're doing is more like a sandwich variation that doesn't have centres solved.


 
It's like the sandwich method, except slower. There are seriously some things you did that could have been WAY faster. I think you still should make a tutorial, but only if you learn some more tricks so that you can improve your time. Also, if you're going to do it like the sandwich method, then you should make sure to name the tutorial "Sandwich Method Tutorial". If you're going to do it the way Kirjava described, then it's the cage method. The cage method CAN be fast too.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jun 19, 2011)

This is really fun. I've been doing a simple version of cage that isn't really efficient. Pair Edges -> Solve as 3x3 -> L6C (using Niklas)
I might try Per's method but with a little tweak since I can't understand ELL for my life. One center -> Pair edges -> Solve as 3x3 -> L5C 
Or maybe... Two opposite centers -> Pair edges -> Solve as 3x3 -> L4C
I wouldn't really call Cage slow. I say with good look ahead and lots of comms, this could be pretty fast.


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 11, 2011)

People requested it, so I made a walkthrough of my "cage" method.


----------



## adragast (Jul 11, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The standard order for the method is;
> One centre -> edges/corners of FL -> F3L -> CLL -> ELL -> L5C



Is there a tutorial on this, then ?


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 11, 2011)

that *is* the tutorial


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 17, 2011)

The cage looks cool


----------



## cubework (Sep 21, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but just would like to say thanks for the Cage tutorial. Just gone through it and think this will be my method of choice (I mostly cube at work in 15-20 second bites to alleviate monotony so does look to be different enough).
Why is there only a couple of the algorithms in the comment rather that a list for each stage?


----------

